# Saludo de bienvenida



## ricrom1 (7 Juni 2021)

HOLA DESDE ARGENTINA: gracias:


----------



## Rolli (7 Juni 2021)

Hola, el idioma del foro es alemán e inglés. wink2

Todavía bienvenido


----------

